# HELP... my kitten licked some Revolution off his back...



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm so stupid, I didn't put the Revolution stuff down far enough and so my kitten was able to lick a little off. I dunno how much he did lick but I'm kinda scared. He has been running around like a MADMAN for the past hour or so. He hasn't foamed at the mouth though; I read it may cause that. Now he's pooped, sleeping on the windowsill. 

I tried putting an e-collar on him but he's so small and wiry he wiggled right out. It's all dry now; should I bother putting it back on??? What symptoms do I look for??? HELP!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

From a quick search on-line, it seems that it tastes bad and your cat may foam at the mouth (which you also read), but it's not going to harm him. 

I also read a post from someone who gave their cat a dose of Revolution orally, before they realized it goes on their fur!! The cat was fine. Foamy, but fine. 8O


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Apr 16, 2010)

Heh I think I read about that too, just after I wrote this. He seems totally fine, just a lil mad that I tried putting that e-collar on him earlier... I'm sure he'll be ok.


----------

